# Snow chains questions



## bluejeep

I have a 93 wrangler with a snowbear plow, I m going to be plowing residential driveways. I m worried that I wont have traction with my tires. Do snow chains help? Do they damage the driveway? And about how many inches of snow can a wrangler with a snowbear plow push? Thanks for replies!


----------



## Mowerpan

I just bought some cable type snow chains from ebay and there pretty nice, however I bought them for if it ever comes up I'm stuck and can't get out even in 4wd. But I definetly wouldn't drive around with them on, and it could f up the peopls driveways. If you have some decent tires and enough ballast, 4wd should give you plenty of traction.


----------



## bluejeep

Has anyone used the winterforce tires, they are $53 each for a 225/75/15. But right now i have the 30x9.5/15 tires. But the same size ones would be too much $$ for the snow tires.


----------



## Boutallnite

If you really think your tires are not good enough, you got to get good tires for the winter then. It takes money to make money.


----------



## bluejeep

Boutallnite said:


> If you really think your tires are not good enough, you got to get good tires for the winter then. It takes money to make money.


Oh, my tires are not good, i know i need new ones. But once i do, if they still wont provide the traction, are snow chains the answer?

Do you use winter tires or some all season ones?


----------



## Boutallnite

Good winter tires should be just fine. I never had a problem and never really heard of problems like that with driveways. Unless its going to be all ice you should not need chains. I guess it will not hurt to have them with you just incase, but to have them on all the time I think is overkill.


----------



## LINY Rob

chains wont be your problem if it gets heavy or slippery- pushing the snow will though with a wrangler.

I have never used chains, usually the engine will run out of oooomph before you lose traction

get yourself some knobby tires, if you dont want to drive all year with them get a spare set of rims.


----------



## Mowerpan

LINY Rob said:


> I have never used chains, usually the engine will run out of oooomph before you lose traction


You must have a weak motor. I know even with my lil s-10 blazer with the 4.3 vortec it will run out of traction way before it will run out of power.


----------



## LINY Rob

I wasnt talking my motor, I was talking the motor in the wrangler


----------



## bluejeep

LINY Rob said:


> I wasnt talking my motor, I was talking the motor in the wrangler


knobby tires? dont think they make them for Jeeps.
Are Dayton Timberline A/T any good for plowing?


----------



## LINY Rob

by knobby I meant something with a aggressive off road style tread pattern, like a BFG all terrain, along those lines


----------



## DJDarknez

BFG All Terrains are really not all that good.

Can't use chains in IL, they're illegal.

If your looking for something grippy, check these out:

http://greendiamondtire.com/


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Invest in chains for those heavy wet storms put them on all four wheels plow with the storm


----------



## bluejeep

Those are $$$ and dont have my size. i think im going to go with kumho road venture At. Anyone use those?


----------



## bluejeep

DJDarknez said:


> BFG All Terrains are really not all that good.
> 
> Can't use chains in IL, they're illegal.
> 
> If your looking for something grippy, check these out:
> 
> http://greendiamondtire.com/


illegal? for all IL? Im in Lake county.


----------



## DJDarknez

Almost positive it's state wide, yeah.

Edit: Ok, looks like I'm wrong!

http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/publications/pdf_publications/dsd_a11212.pdf (Page 84)

"Use snow tires and/or chains (where allowed). Snow tires give you extra
traction, and chains increase safety on snow or icepacked roads. Neither
tires nor chains allow you to drive on bad roads at normal speeds."


----------



## bluejeep

DJDarknez said:


> Almost positive it's state wide, yeah.
> 
> Edit: Ok, looks like I'm wrong!
> 
> http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/publications/pdf_publications/dsd_a11212.pdf (Page 84)
> 
> "Use snow tires and/or chains (where allowed). Snow tires give you extra
> traction, and chains increase safety on snow or icepacked roads. Neither
> tires nor chains allow you to drive on bad roads at normal speeds."


Studded tires are unlawful though.


----------



## DJDarknez

Studded, yeah. Those Green Diamonds aren't studded though, so you'd be good to go.

Good chances are you won't even need them. Any Wrangler made has 4x4, and if your doing driveways only, you should be just fine.


----------



## LINY Rob

I have had BFGs on my Cherokee for 11 years and plowed commercially with no problems


----------



## Boutallnite

Ok people lets get real here. First off the BFG's are good tires and I have been plwoing with them and never had a problem. Second, plowing driveways you are not going to need chains. If you need chains to pow a driveway, something is wrong with your jeep or your plow. At this point just get your gloves out and do it by hand. How big are the driveways you are going to be plowing? And do you have a 4.0L or the 2.5L? With a 4 you should have no problems. Like I said earlier, you will have to spend some money on tires not chains!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I agree with Boutallnite 
But if you feel you still need to use tire chains on the jeep, chain up the front wheels, you'll be able to go any where you want. Thats what I did with mine, but it is hard on tires and front end components. I wouldn't recommend chains for every day plowing, But it a pinch it's the way to go.
I never had any power issues even with my tired 4.0 engine.


----------



## bluejeep

I have a 4.0L And i just got 4 new Kumho Road Venture AT 235/75/15.And the driveways are not that big. I know ill prolly not need the chains, but i just wanted to be on the safe side.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Apparently you haven't had a 20 inch snowfall were it has freezing rain on top to freeze like a crust even the 3/4 and 1 tons were spinning tires the guy that had chains on four tires were the ones pushing through i know i have been out in a bad storm like that


----------



## info4tim

PLOWMAN45;248815 said:


> Apparently you haven't had a 20 inch snowfall were it has freezing rain on top to freeze like a crust even the 3/4 and 1 tons were spinning tires the guy that had chains on four tires were the ones pushing through i know i have been out in a bad storm like that


Goodyear Duratracs..best wrangler plow tire. Put 320# salt in way back. Good to go for any storm. Plow with storm


----------

